# Best review classes for October 2013 EIT Exam



## jessemurray1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey, I just took the EIT exam this past April. Unfortunately, I did not pass. I studied using the Morning and Afternoon review books by Lindeburg. I believe part of it was the fact that the book was just too long and I skipped some of the chapters. My degree is in Civil so I guess I would be taking the Civil Afternoon section again, unless there are some of you that have had better success with the General Afternoon section despite your concentration.

I believe I learn better when I can sit down in front of my computer and listen to a lecture (the lecture could be live or pre-recorded) I don't want to take this exam a 3rd time so I was wondering which review classes, cd's, or online courses equip you the best to pass this exam. I have researched School of PE, Kaplan, and EIT Experts. I guess my question is which one is the best for your money? Or maybe there is another review course I do not know about. I plan on taking this test again in October so I know I have to start studying again soon.

Please be specific with your answer (I know there are certain options you can choose with some of these sites where monetary costs fluctuate.) Thanks!


----------



## emi56 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey jesse

Every one learns in different ways, and each book has its specific teaching methods. For instance, some people prefer the ppi2pass teaching methods while some others the way Kaplan teaches a subject is better than ppi2pass. Therefore, I believe it is better to call or email them and ask them for a sample video or a free one day session to try each one first and chose the one which offers a method that works for you. Different teaching methods are the reason that students have different opinions about eitexperts or ppi2pass. Personally I took eitexperts extensive review class + 1001 problems ppi2pass and I passed. The course which I purchased was almost 120 hours videos + almost 1400 questions and it was great for me. Almost 8 hours for each part. It was recorded version of the live webinar class which was more convenience for me because I wasn’t worried about the time and I could study, drink coffee, or take a break whenever I wanted. The best thing was some of the questions which were asked by the students during the live class. These questions helped me to better understand the subject. Whether you like the method or not depend on you, so it’s better to try their samples first and then chose one.

I hope it helps you.


----------



## Hott (Jul 1, 2013)

I took School of PE for October 2012 exam and failed, scored just little over 50%.. Then I re-took it since they offer free rerun but I more-less used it selectively – just for subjects I had problems with.

I don’t believe that School of PE or any other class ONLY will help you pass. The major breaking point for me was that I changed my strategy – I didn’t pay much attention to School of PE anymore but put majority of the afford into solving problems from 1) 1001 solved problems by Lindeburg, 2) FERM by Lindeburg &amp; 3) problems from Eitexam.com.

If you need a refreshment (been out of school for a while) School of PE is perfect for that but again, like I said – if you use ONLY this class and nothing else you’ll probably fail.


----------



## John QPE (Jul 1, 2013)

sope


----------



## vtecingen (Jul 2, 2013)

I took the General even though I am a CE major and passed. I felt as though I didn't take enough classes to really cover the breath of material for the afternoon civil specific section.

I blogged about my experience to prepare for the exam at:
http://eitexamprep.tumblr.com/

I would recommend that you take a review course, but I took mine locally at Cal State LA. I felt as though by attending physical lectures weekly that kept me motivated in studying for the examination. Perhaps there is a local university where you live that offers review courses. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kalika PE (Jan 26, 2014)

I just recently took EIT Experts and did not enjoy it. I had a study group with other individuals taking the course and majority of us shared the same opinion of the class.

1. Unlike School of PE you are required to score 80% on majority of the exams in order to retake the class and get a refund. They have a strike system that determined this.

2. Item 1 would not be a problem if student support was provided onLine and off-line. However, we encountered problems with the main lecturer.

3. Which brings me to the lecturer. When students ask questions, request for further explanation, or God forbid, ask him to work out example problems the lecturer gets easily frustrated. He gets upset and talks down to the students as if we are wasting his time. He is demeaning when talking to students and discourages people from asking questions. You feel sorry for the people asking and sometimes have to come to their defense. I really wish I had recorded the live webinar sessions to show a peek inside a regular class meeting.

4. Homework problems and test were fraught with errors.

5. Lecture material was all PowerPoint. And with the lack of the lecturer working the problems out you ask what's the point of listening to the lecture when you can read the PowerPoint to yourself.

There are a few more points to cover but these are the major ones. I went into this excited to learn but I lost the motivation to continue this class because I didn't want to put myself through being berated for asking questions which is the crux of learning. I did stay to the very end to make the most of what I paid for but ended up seeking out other studying resources. This was a waste of my $1000 and regret signing up for it. I had to cancel my test date and push it back to this year. I would like to try School of PE but the cost to attend is hard to stomach after this experience. Of course every individual's experience is unique but I am fairly confident some of my group members echo these points.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2014)

cpunpingco said:


> I would like to try School of PE but the cost to attend is hard to stomach after this experience. Of course every individual's experience is unique but I am fairly confident some of my group members echo these points.


I liked school of pe. There is a different instructor each week. So if you don't "like" an instructor's style, you're not "stuck."

Think of the cost as an investment.

Even with the class, you need to work and study on your own too.


----------



## ARE E (Apr 2, 2014)

cpunpingco said:


> I just recently took EIT Experts and did not enjoy it. I had a study group with other individuals taking the course and majority of us shared the same opinion of the class.
> 
> 1. Unlike School of PE you are required to score 80% on majority of the exams in order to retake the class and get a refund. They have a strike system that determined this.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this breakdown. I have been debating if I should take the EITexperts or find something else. I'm curious if others had other oppinions on EITexperts classes?


----------



## cfanone (Apr 6, 2014)

cpunpingco said:


> I just recently took EIT Experts and did not enjoy it. I had a study group with other individuals taking the course and majority of us shared the same opinion of the class.
> 
> 1. Unlike School of PE you are required to score 80% on majority of the exams in order to retake the class and get a refund. They have a strike system that determined this.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more. EITEXPERTS was a complete waste of money and time. Poor notes, poor lectures (except for the Chemistry portion), poor organization, minimal to no value, based on my experience and opinion. I would highly discourage any individual from signing on, not worth the money,


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 22, 2014)

Good grief! EITExperts sounds like most of my professors when I was in college. I would stay away from them. I took the School of PE and feel they did a really good job of preparing me for the FE Exam. All I studied was just their notes and I passed but that was back before the exam switched to computer format. I hear their notes are not in line with the new exam format so it may not be as good as what it use to be. The instructors were nice, helpful, and responded to my questions usually within a few days. There was one or two questions that took about two weeks for the instructor to answer but other than that no complaints.


----------

